# AW Hot Rod Magazine Cover Cars - Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Here's another late review, but thought someone may want the close up photos and details.

AW Hot Rod Magazine Cover Cars - Review

-Paul


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

I got the green cougar and the chrome cougar. But still hunting the all white one.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I got the chrome top Nova for Christmas. One thing to add is inside the package is a card to send in. Fill it out and show receipt of sale and you receive a twelve month subscription to Hot Rod magazine. Sweet.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmm... The Cougar and Camaro make me want to go out hunting Hobby Lobbys...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

HadaSlot said:


> I got the chrome top Nova for Christmas. One thing to add is inside the package is a card to send in. Fill it out and show receipt of sale and you receive a twelve month subscription to Hot Rod magazine. Sweet.


Funny, My mother picked two up for my kids at Hobby Lobby in TX, no cards inside them.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

From what I understand (which ain't much) the first batch of Hot Rod cars did not get the card inserted in the packaging. AW will send you one if you call their customer service line.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Paul! You are a gentleman and a Scholar!


----------

